# Nationals this weekend



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well keep your fingers crossed, Saturday and Sunday is the NKC Nationals. I havent been able to work the dogs as much as I would have liked to but I still think they are going to put up a good show. Its 12:46 am Friday and I am just now getting around to bathing the dogs. I cant do it later as I have to be at the firehall at 7 am until 7 am Saturday. SO busy night, busy weekend and we will update everyone on Sunday/Monday!!! 

Cant Wait!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

good luck bro, i want some pics up lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im excited to see how it will turn out! They will do great I'm sure of it! I do want to see a bunch of pictures too! It's been a little while since they've had to compete now huh? Does weight pull have "seasons" like any other sport or do they have competitions yearround? Good Luck!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

GO REBEL:clap: GO BAILEY:clap: GO SWITCH:clap: GO LITTLE GIRL:clap: 

Their gonna do great!!!! You have great dogs on their way to great rewards!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome. Wish you they best of luck . Get use immediate results lol...


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

pics posted in the Pictures section


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well andy how did they pull???????


----------

